# Perte de photo ICloud



## Nat96 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique mes soucis que je rencontre depuis hier…

J’ai changé d’iPhone, je suis passé du  XR au 13. J’ai configuré mon nouvel iPhone via une sauvegarde ICloud qui datait du matin même. Tout s’est bien passé comme jamais cela m’étais arrivé, jusqu’à ce que je fasse une petite boulette .. 
En effet, mon ancien iPhone n’avait pas de sauvegarde WhatsApp car l’espace était insuffisant. Donc, une fois mon nouvel iPhone configuré et a jour (sauf WhatsApp donc), je décide de libérer de la place sur mon ancien téléphone afin de pouvoir créer une sauvegarde de WhatsApp. Pour ce faire , je supprime toutes mes applications ainsi qu’environ 10’000 photos (oui j’en ai quasiment 30’000). Je créer ma sauvegarde WhatsApp et la reprend sur mon nouveau téléphone. Tout aurait pu bien se passer et s’arrêter la, mais les 10’000 photos supprimés l’ont été sur le cloud. C’est à dire qu’elles l’ont aussi été sur mon nouvel iPhone, j’aurais du désactivé le cloud de mon ancien… on est plus malin après. 

Ça fait 1 jour que j’essaie de récupérer ces photos, impossible. Même lorsque je réinitialise mon tel pour reprendre la sauvegarde de la veille, les photos ne sont plus la, car l’iPhone se met a jour avec le cloud actuel … donc ma question est : comment récupérer ces photos ? Comment reprendre la sauvegarde ICloud de la veille.?

Je serai éternellement reconnaissant envers celui ou celle qui arrive me sauver…


----------



## ericse (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Tu as regardé dans l'album "Supprimées récemment" ?


----------



## Nat96 (14 Novembre 2022)

Oui mais j’avais également vidé ce dossier pour gagner de la place ..


----------



## Bicus (14 Novembre 2022)

Quand tu vas voir sur https://www.icloud.com/photos/ est-ce que tu les voit dans l'album "Supprimées récemment" ?


Sinon est-ce que tu peux :

désactiver la photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone
restaurer la sauvegarde, voir ce que tu as dans Photos
si elles sont revenues, réactiver la photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone
Avec un peu de chance, il va te proposer de fusionner la photothèque locale et celle de iCloud, et donc renvoyer dans le nuage les photos manquantes récupérées de la sauvegarde locale.


----------



## ericse (14 Novembre 2022)

Nat96 a dit:


> Oui mais j’avais également vidé ce dossier pour gagner de la place ..


Alors je ne vois pas de solution, pour moi la sauvegarde iCloud ne sauvegarde pas les photos si elles sont déjà sauvegardées via iCloud Photos, du moins c'est ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## Nat96 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bicus a dit:


> Quand tu vas voir sur https://www.icloud.com/photos/ est-ce que tu les voit dans l'album "Supprimées récemment" ?
> 
> 
> Sinon est-ce que tu peux :
> ...


Elles n’y sont plus… j’ai déjà tout essayé…

Je vais essayer de faire ce que tu me dis demain, je doute car j’avais essayé de faire quelque chose de similaire sans succès, mais j’essaierai. Merci !


----------



## Vinyl (6 Décembre 2022)

Ta bibliothèque photo était-elle uniquement sur ton iPhone ? Mes photos sont sur mon iphone mais aussi sur mon mac synchro avec icloud donc j'ai une copie. Bien sur, il ne faut pas laisser le mac se synchro après ce que tu as fait mais les fichier sont là en local. 


Sinon, dans la doc Apple, c’est noté que l’on ne peut pas récupérer de photo que l’on a supprimé de façon définitive.





						Récupérer des fichiers supprimés sur iCloud.com
					

Récupérez les fichiers iCloud Drive ou iWork que vous avez supprimés au cours de ces 30 derniers jours sur iCloud.com ou sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Mac ou ordinateur Windows.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Nat96 (6 Décembre 2022)

Vinyl a dit:


> Ta bibliothèque photo était-elle uniquement sur ton iPhone ? Mes photos sont sur mon iphone mais aussi sur mon mac synchro avec icloud donc j'ai une copie. Bien sur, il ne faut pas laisser le mac se synchro après ce que tu as fait mais les fichier sont là en local.
> 
> 
> Sinon, dans la doc Apple, c’est noté que l’on ne peut pas récupérer de photo que l’on a supprimé de façon définitive.
> ...


Alors j’ai effectivement pour retrouver celles de 2022 qui était enregistrées sur mon PC, c’est déjà ça. Par contre les autres années il y a les dossiers mais uniquement 6-7 photos par dossier. Très bizarre


----------

